# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Авторские песни от Витки (Виктория Полинс

## Витка

Всем доброго времени суток!
Потихоньку начала снова писать музыку... посему решила выкладывать здесь авторские песни и свои и те, которые любезно дарят друзья!

Начнём, наверное, с нового альбома "Время-вода", который недавно удалось выпустить.... а потом выставлю те песни, которые в него не вошли...

*Большущее спасибо Игорю Деловому (overload) за дизайн обложки, а напарнику  - Сергею Жердеву - за фото к ней!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1545479m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1538311m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1536263m.jpg[/IMG]

*Название треков альбома Виктории Полинской "Время-вода":*
01. Время-вода (remix) (муз. и сл. Игорь Деловой)
02. Первая любовь (муз. и сл. Инна Заец)
03. Шоколад (муз. и сл. Инна Заец)
04. Джаз (дуэт с Антоном Денисовым) (муз. и  сл. Инна Заец)
05. Вот снова дождь (муз. И.Лаговской, сл. Е.Радькова)
06. Зимняя птица (дуэт с Алексеем Евтеховым) (муз. И.Лаговской, сл. Е.Радькова)
07. Южная ночь (муз. И.Лаговской, сл. Е.Радькова)
08. Помнишь? (дуэт с Алексеем Кофановым) (муз. С.Карелин, сл. С.Глобенко)
09. Разбитые мечты (муз. и сл. В.Полинская, С.Окишева)
10. Скажи, чому? (муз. В.Полинская, сл. Е.Радькова)
11. Судьба (муз. М. Стадниченко, русский текст В.Полинская)
12. Забудь! (муз. И.Лаговской, сл. Т.Штерн)
13. Отсчитывая дни (муз. и сл. Андрей Кондратенко)
14. Я не та (муз. и сл. Андрей Кондратенко)
15. Внутри (муз. и сл. Виктория Полинская)
BONUS (минусовки):
16. Вот снова дождь (бэк)
17. Зимняя птица
18. Южная ночь (бэк)
19. Забудь! (бэк)


*Ссылки:*
http://viva-music.narod.ru/01_viva_T...ater_remix.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/02_viva_First_love.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/03_viva_Chokolate.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/04_viva_A...nisov_Jazz.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/05_viva_Rain.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/06_viva_A...nter_ptica.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/07_viva_Uznaya_night.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/08_viva_A...v_Remember.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/09_viva_Razbitye_mechty.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/10_viva_Skazi_chomu.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/11_viva.f...csax_Sudba.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/12_viva_Zabud.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/13_viva_Otschityvaya_dni.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/14_viva_Ya_ne_ta.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/15_viva_Looking_in.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/16_viva_Rain_bek.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/17_viva_A...tica_minus.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/18_viva_Uznaya_night_bek.mp3
http://viva-music.narod.ru/19_viva_Zabud_bek.mp3

----------


## LINSLI

Вика, а почему не захотела через realmusic. Было бы удобней слушать, а минуса можно и так. Может я чего-то не понимаю... 
А вообще было приятно, спасибо. :flower:

----------


## vogati

С удовольствием послушал. Очень понравилось!

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорёша, на реале всё это есть...

*vogati*, спасибо большое! приятно!

----------


## Валерьевна

Вика, спасибо Вам  и всем поэтам и композиторам, за Ваше творчество!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
И отдельно, огромное спасибо, что спели мою песню!
Я сделала мини-фото-клип и поздравила всех девочек от нас, всех форумчан, родителей и бывших дошколят!
Вот ссылочка на страничку 
Спасибо, Виктория! :Vishenka 33: 
Успехов в творчестве!

----------

viculy (24.08.2016)

----------


## tolyanich

Витка :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*Валерьевна*, я рада, что вам понравилось! И вам успехов во всём!

----------


## Валерьевна

Вика! Спасибо Вам ещё раз! Огромное!
Нашла поздравление на страничке воспитателей, пост 129, вот ссылка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...C5%CC!!!/page9
Успехов Вам!

----------


## Petavla

Виктория, привет!
Послушала сейчас пару песен.
Особенно понравилась "Внутри". :flower: 

У меня тоже есть для вас песня.
Не знаю только, кого об аранжировке попросить.

----------


## Витка

> Виктория, привет!
> Послушала сейчас пару песен.
> Особенно понравилась "Внутри".
> У меня тоже есть для вас песня.
> Не знаю только, кого об аранжировке попросить.


Татьяна, давайте меня на "ты", договорились? Песни это хорошо! Аранжировщики есть хорошие! Главное, в каком стиле...
Спасибо за внимание к моей теме, очень приятно!

----------


## Petavla

*Как давно хозяйка не бывала в своём домике!
А между тем, у неё так много новых интересных песен!!!* :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> *Как давно хозяйка не бывала в своём домике!
> А между тем, у неё так много новых интересных песен!!!*


*Татьяна*, спасибо огромное, что следите за моим творчеством... Мне кажется, здесь это уже не нужно, но размещу ссылки на все альбомы, вдруг, кому-то и будет интересно ))))

*Репетиции группы Jazzalika - джаз-поп, песни на слова и музыку Рудольфа Гроссмана:
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/17261

Альбом "Не спеши" (1988-2011) - http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/20250

Альбом "Время-вода" (2010) - http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/17262

Альбом "В ритме джаза" (2012) - http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/25802

Альбом "Моя весна" (2013) - http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/20251

И обложки на диск мп3, если кому-то надо.   ))))  
[IMG]http://*********ru/4656761.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/4679288.jpg[/IMG]
За дизайн обложки спасибо Игорю Деловому, имидж - Ксения Кухарь, фото - Максим Морозов.
Спасибо всем авторам, аранжировщикам и тем, кто помогал записывать песни, а так же моей семье и друзьям за поддержку!!!*

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Black Lord

> вдруг, кому-то и будет интересно ))))


Каждый альбом по сврему интересен, а песня "Ангел" запала в душу!
Спасибо Викуля, за твоё творчество. Высот и больших сцен! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Каждый альбом по сврему интересен, а песня "Ангел" запала в душу!
> Спасибо Викуля, за твоё творчество. Высот и больших сцен!


Спасибо большущее, Андрюша!
Твои бы слова да.... в уши....
Спасибо, что слушаешь и есть хотя бы 1 песня, которая запала в душу - значит, мы это всё делаем не зря!!!

----------


## Витка

Новая песня "Ты это всё придумал для меня". Спасибо авторам, что разрешили её исполнять - музыка - Георгий Барыкин (сын Александра), слова Сергей Мудров,
Аранжировка - Андрей Берлев, гитара, мой друг - Александр Дедешко, запись и сведение, тоже друг - Сергей Киселёв (DJ Daryus).
Вокал и бэк-вокал соответственно мои... Очень долго делали песню почему-то... Вообще, в последнее время что-то очень долго всё стало происходить (((
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1187478

----------


## Лев

> Очень долго делали песню почему-то... 
> Вообще, в последнее время что-то очень 
> долго всё стало происходить (((
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1187478


Потому и получилось всё на высоком уровне - браво всем!!!

----------


## Витка

Лев, спасибо большое за высокую оценку! От профессионала - это приятно вдвойне!

----------


## laks_arina

> Спасибо всем авторам, аранжировщикам и тем, кто помогал записывать песни, а так же моей семье и друзьям за поддержку!!!


Вика! Большое спасибо за песни!!! Классно!!!

А Вы поёте детские песенки?

----------


## Витка

Спасибо большое за добрые слова!
Да, озвучиваю своим голосом детские песенки авторские (скорее, для детей) - Татьяны Петровой и моей подруги Светы Зориной.

----------


## laks_arina

> Спасибо большое за добрые слова!
> Да, озвучиваю своим голосом детские песенки авторские (скорее, для детей) - Татьяны Петровой и моей подруги Светы Зориной.


Поможете мне?

----------


## Витка

Да, если это в моих силах
Пишите на почту, пожалуйста, т.к. здесь оооочень редко бываю. Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Petavla

> Новая песня "Ты это всё придумал для меня".


*Виктория, песня замечательная!
Очень понравилась!

С Новым годом тебя, дорогая!
Новых тебе песен, новых побед на конкурсах!
Хорошего настроения на весь год!
Всего самого доброго и наилучшего!*


[IMG]http://*********net/4232503.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Angel_Stike

Целый вечер слушаю. Столько удовольствия давно не испытывала. Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Витка

Дзякую вялеке!!! Очень приятно! Никак не сделаем аранжировку на мою песню на белорусском языке ))) Надеюсь скоро доделаем.

А пока что - несколько новых песен (видео):



Муз и слова мои, аранжировка и сведение Олег Саютин (Олегатор)  - Лето, подожди!
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1260810

----------

